
Facebook looking to do lots of acquiring in 2011 - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/08/23/BUTE1KQHSG.DTL
======
pajju
their major acquisitions will be all Talent acquisitions; small talented
startups.

